# Balagur - Russian olympic dressage horse



## RachelFerd (16 August 2008)

Balagur, the russian dressage horse, is lying 5th after the grand prix special with a score of 71.4%

After watching his test, I thought I would look up some information on him - he is an Orlov Trotter, which is of course a breed that was originally intended for harness (trotting) racing.

This horse history (from eurodresage.com)

"Horsesport has its very own Orlov Trotter who goes by the name of Balagur and competes in Dressage at the highest level under the saddle of Alexandra Korelova. Balagur begun its long and eventful carrier as a circus horse where, it would seem, his welfare was not the priority of his owners. He was then bought by the mounted police where he remained until the age of ten. He was noticed at a parade by one of Russias greatest Dressage riders, the late Elena Petushkova, whose knowledgeable eye detected his great potential for piaffe and passage. Thus followed the FEI World Equestrian Games in Jerez de la Frontera in 2002 and Aachen in 2006, the 2004 Athens Olympic Games, and the European Champioships in Hickstead in 2003 and Hagen in 2005. This year at the FEI World Cup Dressage qualifier in Neumünster, Alexandra and Balagur scored a perfect 10 for their piaffe."

http://www.eurodressage.com/news/focus/foc_balagur.html

Impressive, when you think that he is up there against the Salinero's and Satchmo's of this world!


----------



## Ezme (16 August 2008)

Lol goes to show you breeding means nothing, it's individual talent!


----------



## stencilface (16 August 2008)

I love stories like that!  Good know he has landed on his feet now and with any luck, will never be badly treated again


----------



## lucretia (16 August 2008)

and his test was lovely


----------



## dieseldog (16 August 2008)

That is an amazing story.  A bit X-factor


----------



## Halfstep (16 August 2008)

Isn't he wonderful. The best piaffe of the day by far.  Stunning. I love him.  
	
	
		
		
	


	












. 

And he's PINK!!!!!


----------



## Rachel_M (16 August 2008)

Is he pink because he has been finely clipped or naturally very fairly coloured?


----------



## Halfstep (16 August 2008)

He's actually pink and blue.  Very clipped out, but he's 18 so might have quite a heavy coat.  He has odd pigmentation on his muzzle, so I think he's got pink skin and some dark patches.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




. But either way he's gorgeous.


----------



## lucretia (16 August 2008)

i suspect from the muzzle markings that when he e has his coa some spotty blood would be evident in him probably knabstrup or something he doesnt look like pure Orlov to me and to be fair the records in some of these countries are a little dubious to put it mildly. he is still fab and the number one character there.


----------



## welshchick (16 August 2008)

Managed to watch his test. Wonderful horse!


----------



## nic85 (16 August 2008)

Oh WOW!!!! Hes Beautiful!! Thats my type of horse as hes sooooo different and ever so slightly oddly coloured!! 

I missed his test....anyone know if its online??


----------



## spaniel (16 August 2008)

I adore this horse and am so pleased to see him competing in Hong Kong.  To see correct piaffe and passage along with his wonderfully powerful extended trot is a real treat.


----------



## Amelia27 (16 August 2008)

what an incredibly heartwarming rags to riches story


----------



## TarrSteps (16 August 2008)

Strictly speaking, since no one knows his history know one knows how he's bred.  Maybe his mother had an exciting story to tell . . .  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Fantastic little horse.  I remember him coming out of nowhere last Olympics and all the commentators being sceptical to say the least but look, here is is and even better than four years ago.


----------



## Thistle (16 August 2008)

lovely horse, the sort that makes you smile.


----------



## Gonetofrance (16 August 2008)

And his piaffe!!!!


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (17 August 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## Violet (17 August 2008)

Haven't seen circus mentioned before but he did two starts as a two year old trotter and his sire Raskat won 17 out of 38 starts.

From Breeding News.

Russian history
Russia (by Katya Shtatnova) Russian will be represented in all three equestrian disciplines at the 2008 Beijing Olympic Games  following a 28-year gap! In fact, the breeds and origins of the selected horses for Hong Kong characterize the prevalent state of affairs in modern equestrian sport and horse breeding in Russia.

Three of the six horses chosen (including the one reserve horse in eventing) are Russian-bred, one came from Ukraine, while two more are a products of Western European selection.

The most well-known is the 18-year old grey Orlov Trotter  *Balagur*  (Raskat - Brusnika x Kolchan). He belongs to the bloodline of Pion, widespread presently among the Orlov Trotter breed. Balagur started his career at the trotting course in the age of two, but failed to produce any great results, unlike his father, Raskat (Fortunato  Riviera). Raskat was a winner in 17 out of 38 starts.

Balagur was subsequently bought by the mounted police in Nizhny Novgorod where he remained up to the age of 10. He was then spotted for his great ability for piaffe and passage by one of the greatest Russian dressage riders, Dr. Elena Petushkova. Balagur has successfully competed on the Grand Prix dressage circuit since 2002 ridden by Alexandra Korelova, achieving a score of 78.200% at the European Dressage Championship 2007 and placed sixth in the GP Freestyle...


----------



## PapaFrita (18 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Lol goes to show you breeding means nothing, it's individual talent! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Talent is bred. You wouldn't breed two horses with no particular jumping/dressage ability and expect to get an olympic champion. Every now and then a remarkable horse comes along that bucks the trend, but if breeding meant nothing the olympics medals board would be full of horses of unknown parentage.


----------



## hellybelly6 (18 August 2008)

Was tearing up reading about his history esp that he was not properly looked after at the start.

I thought he looked a bit of a character during the olympic test.

I think he is brilliant.  What a talented horse and so lucky to be cared for now.


----------



## lizzieg (18 August 2008)

Hey everyone, this is my first time on this sight and haven't really got a clue how to use it, but i'll give it ago as i'm completely overwhelmed at the support and fans Balagur has attracted!
I'm currently grooming him in Hong Kong and to see everyone's comments is Fab. thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Anyone is more than welcome to ask me any questions and i will do my best to answer them! 
He is such an amazing intelligent horse and was very proud of himself after the Special. Hopefully tomorrow nights Kur will also see him kick ass!
As for his fine coat i can assure you he's not clipped! Hours of endless grooming!!!! Not really i'm fortunate that it's naturally very fine! 
Anyway everyone keep there fingers crossed for tomorrow night....


----------



## RachelFerd (18 August 2008)

well best of luck - would love to see him kick ass in the kur - the special test was probably my favourite of the night. Not the flashiest, but the happiest and he looks beautifully trained - great partnership. Oh, and well groomed too


----------



## lizzieg (18 August 2008)

Thanks very much Rachel! Although after this comp i never want to groom a white horse again!!!!!! 
Oh! and anyone who wants to see the special again it's on youtube!


----------



## Amymay (18 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Hopefully tomorrow nights Kur will also see him kick ass!  

[/ QUOTE ] 
Well good luck to your beautiful Balagur tomorrow night.  He did a wonderful test (that I saw on Saturday night UK).  So will be keeping an eye out for him in the Kur.

It would be lovely to have a photo of him in his stable in HK for all his fans.

Best of luck to you and your rider and the big lad himself XXX


----------



## spaniel (18 August 2008)

The very best of luck lizzieg....big hugs to the lad from me.  It is a joy to see him and I do hope you will find time to keep us updated as to his progress.  Will be glued to the Kur!


----------



## Halfstep (18 August 2008)

Ohh how exciting!!!  Is he as lovely a horse to do as he is to look at? 

GO BALAGUR in the Kur. I'd love to see him get the Bronze  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lizzieg (19 August 2008)

Thanks for all the good luck wishes, he'll be on at 14:25 uk time if anyone wants to watch him live online. 
He's in fine form and feeling proud, think he knows he's a bit of a celeb as lots of people have been to his stable this morning wanting photo's with him!!
He's currently having an afternoon siesta and then i'll go give him all the hugs you guys have sent him and make him ready for his party tonight!
I have no idea how to attach photo's to this message so if anyone has some advice i'll get some pics on here asap!


----------



## Amymay (19 August 2008)

Morning, 

Best of luck today - we'll all be thinking of you.

PM me if you like and I'll be happy to post the pics for you.


----------



## Halfstep (19 August 2008)

lizzieg we want lots and lots of pics!  Give Balagur a big good luck hug from me, and lots of vibes for tonight. Can't wait to see him.  He has SO many fans over here.  Does Alexandra speak English? Perhaps she would be interested in coming over here to do a masterclass with Balagur some time!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	












.


----------



## Amymay (19 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Does Alexandra speak English? Perhaps she would be interested in coming over here to do a masterclass with Balagur some time!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	












. 

[/ QUOTE ]

OOooo fab idea.


----------



## Halfstep (19 August 2008)

Thinking hats on AmyMay....


----------



## Gonetofrance (19 August 2008)

Best of luck..........he could be this year's Matinee!!

I can't wait to see him dance.....


----------



## Thistle (19 August 2008)

I have been checking this post hoping to find his time - how great to get it from the 'horses mouth'

Good luck with the Kur, this horse really is what dressage is about, he has a great personality that shines through, he makes me smile with his obvious enjoyment of life and the way his rider so obviously treasures him.


----------



## hellybelly6 (19 August 2008)

Fantastic to hear from you.  Please give him a big hug and a carrot from me.

His Kur today moved me to tears.  He looks to be a very intelligent horse and full of character.

He really seems to enjoy his dressage and his rider looks like she loves him to bits.

Is there a Balagur fan club?  There should be.

Would love to see some more pictures of him at work and at play.

Could you tell us more about him please?  His quirks his, likes and dislikes.

Thank you.  xx


----------



## Halfstep (19 August 2008)

Lizzieg - Balagur's kur tonight made me cry.  He was such a superstar.  The ending was amazing.  Well done to all concerned!  

Please pass on very best wishes to him and Alexandra - really, he was such a pleasure to watch tonight.


----------



## Skhosu (19 August 2008)

his kur was amazing, I loved it, real character.


----------



## Thistle (19 August 2008)

I cried too, his and Anky's tests were both fantastic.


----------



## Amymay (19 August 2008)

Wonderful test for the pink horse.  Well done to all his connections.  You must be so, so proud.


----------



## Alibear (19 August 2008)

Wasn't he just fab! Looked to be throughly enjoying himself to. 

Hopefully that test will be doing the you tube rounds for a long while


----------



## Amymay (19 August 2008)

Oh, and Lizzeg - it was so nice to see a dressage horse that didn't have it's bloomin tail dragging on the ground.

Beautifully turned out imo.


----------



## kerilli (19 August 2008)

Congrats, your pink horse did an amazing test, deserved to finish higher imho. he looked amazing.
btw, he's the only one of all the dressage horses i really really want on my yard!


----------



## spaniel (19 August 2008)

Wonderful to watch and I too got rather emotional.  Just so expressive and obviously totally enjoyed himself in the arena.  Im not surprised he has a fan club over in HK....I think if he comes to the UK we will end up hugging him till he is squashed!!!

Very well done to you all.


----------



## lizzieg (21 August 2008)

Apologies for my silence, after an emotional kur i drank one wine too many at the after party and could not face a computer yesterday!!  Fortunately balagur was only walking and hand grazing yesterday, which he really enjoyed as he got to have a good roll on the racecourse-he was no longer the well turned out horse you all saw!! He turned a nice shade of green and brown!!
Wasn't he fab in the kur?!  Thank you everyone for all your messages of support. I spoke to Sasha (his rider) and she said maybe it would be a good idea to come over and do a masterclass, so watch this space and i'll keep you all updated.  
Anyway i must go and pack everything for our long trip back home. I'll be back on Monday hopefully with some photo's!!


----------



## Thistle (21 August 2008)

Have a safe trip home. Looking forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## Halfstep (21 August 2008)

Wishing Balagur a really safe and easy trip home.  Glad to hear he had a nice roll, I wish you had some pictures of that!!!  

We'd love to have him over here, that would be so brilliant. He has so many fans.  

Many congratulations to Sasha and Balagur.

xx


----------



## strochka (21 August 2008)

Hi all
It was so nice to read all the great things about Balagur. 
I'm Russian myself, but living in US, and was super happy to see Alexandra do so well this year.

While they are making their long trip home (I hope a safe and sound one) I thought you all might enjoy some photos of Balagur from a Russian website. 
http://www.equestrian.ru/sport/horses/3131?subsection=photos

 photo by Alexandr Kochetov


----------



## Amymay (21 August 2008)

Morning Strotchka.

Thanks for the lovely photo.


----------



## Halfstep (21 August 2008)

Ohhh, isn't he stunning!  Thanks for that photo 

(My horse wears the same bridle as Balagur......, but without the Russia browband LOL).


----------



## Halfstep (21 August 2008)

I adore this one: 
	
	
		
		
	


	





WOW.


----------



## Halfstep (21 August 2008)

But I love this one too - what a monkey: 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Right, I'm such a Balagur groupie. Must stop now LOL.


----------



## mik (15 February 2009)

amazing,  http://equineink.wordpress.com/2008/08/17/olympic-horses-with-humble-beginnings/


----------

